# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC Unlocker v.. 1154 E5372 Zain, Mobily Saudi Arabia, E3272 Airtel & many more inside

## mohamed73

*Added unlock support:
Routers:*
Huawei Vodafone R207
Huawei E5373  *Customized modems & routers (unlock without downgrade):*
Huawei E3272 firmware: 21.436.33.00.284 Airtel India
Huawei E3272 firmware: 21.470.05.02.284 Airtel India *Huawei E5372 firmware: 21.270.09.00.82 Mobily Saudi Arabia
Huawei E5372 firmware: 21.270.13.00.375 Zain Saudi Arabia*  *Phones:*
ZTE WP750V 
ZTE Z432   *Added features:*
Disable ports (and *enable usb network adapter*) for Novatel routers.  *Reset wrong code counter Hisilicon* not customised modems: 
Huawei E3272
Huawei E3276
Huawei E5170
Huawei E3372 / MTS 827F
Huawei E3531
Huawei E3533
Huawei E5330 / MTS 424D
Huawei E5336
Huawei E5372 / MegaFon MR100-3 /MTS 823F
Huawei E5373
Huawei E5730
Huawei E5756
Huawei E5776
Huawei E5878
Huawei Vodafone K4203
Huawei Vodafone R215
Megafon M100-4   *Added tutorials:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## morfus03

gthank you for everythin

----------


## اللامع 1

thanxs

----------


## waelhajeer

thanks

----------


## yasser mansour

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## saber1978

thanks a lot

----------


## charafspace

thank you for everythin

----------


## sssmohammedsss

شكرا شكرا شكرا      **

----------


## m.mostafadawoo

شكرا علي المجهود وجاري التجربه

----------


## Maryou63

je cherche le lien pour mkey v8 merci infiniment

----------


## realy

شكرا جزيلا على الأفاده

----------


## satsat10

شكرا علي المجهود وجاري التجربه

----------


## belgace

ok;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------

